# Any hobbiests or breeders near Memphis?



## mom2twinsplus2 (Nov 2, 2009)

If so, I would love to meet you!

Alison


----------



## Omead (Mar 21, 2009)

I live in Memphis!

I just got into dart frogs this year and have a pair of azureus right now.

What kind of frogs do you keep?


Eric


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I live in kentucky about 2 and half hours away


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

I lived for a short time in Jonesboro, about an hour west of you. Definitely not an active hobby area for anything other than illegal pit bulls and piranhas, that's for sure. 

Best of luck finding people!


----------



## zerelli (Sep 14, 2009)

I am near Louisville Kentucky, but I am on the sunny side in Indiana. 

I have been toying with the idea of trying to start a club but I do not know if there are enough people in the area.


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I would love to meet you all I live in the middle of everybody I wish we could do that I feel all alone in this hobby here.


----------



## Omead (Mar 21, 2009)

Let me know if anyone decides to do anything near me.


----------



## matt allen (Sep 25, 2009)

Just moved in neer Jackson Tn


----------

